# Rear window lip



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Anyone know where to pick one of these up? I like the look of it. The only one's I have found so far stop about 1/2 inch from the window edge on each side. This one looks like it goes edge to edge.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

This is the only one I have seen, but I the pic you posted better...
Dawn® - Chevy Cruze 2011-2013 Custom Style Rear Roofline Spoiler


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Ya. Flush with the roof line looks better.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Looks like the person may be here as well. I found the owner of the car and they are a member on chevroletcruzeforum.com under the ID KayChaCruze and they reference posts back here.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/5298-kaychacruze.html


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> This is the only one I have seen, but I the pic you posted better...
> Dawn® - Chevy Cruze 2011-2013 Custom Style Rear Roofline Spoiler


They want $200 for that?! Better come fully painted and delivered by a stripper

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I've seen a mustang that had this with the 3rd brake light integrated. Looked nice plus it would move the 3rd brake light up on the cruze


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

This one looks the best so far... (the carbon one.)

Chevy Holden Cruze Glass Wing Roof Spoiler | eBay

another...

Technica Rear Roof Glass Wing Urethane Spoiler FOR Chevrolet 2010 2013 Cruze | eBay


Edit* Think this is the one...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Roof-Glass-...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=2&rkt=5&sd=180593616491&


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone interested in seeing if GTStyling would make a solar wing for our cruze? Something like this: Maybe some louvers too for rear quarter window/panel.


----------

